# Need some help on creating a price list



## tntxajun (Apr 2, 2009)

Help with suggestions on creating a price list. I have been approached by
a small church group to do some custom smoking for their fund rasing events. They would be providing the meats and I would be only smoking, no procurement but prepping, brining, using my rubs etc. I would like to extend this to other groups so I am wanting to come up with a price list that would be consitent, economically feasible for them and also reasonably profitable for me.
The offerings would be pulled and/or sliced butt, chickens, pork loin, brisket,ribs, and of course fatties for sure when I let them sample some.Am sure turkey will be added later but wanting to come up with some figures per lb that meet the above criteria.
What would you guys charge for your expertise if your primary expense was time, fuel seasonings and prep? TIA

Jack~


----------



## pensacolajim (Apr 2, 2009)

*Hi Jack, *
*It would be hard to estimate the cost to you for preparing the food. Being a fund raiser for a church group, I feel you would just have to charge what you have to. A amount that makes you feel good about yourself.*
*Maybe estimate low to start with and you can always go higher. If you feel you lost money, Deduct that from your taxes as donations.*
*Just my opinion, Jim*


----------



## tntxajun (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Jim, for your prompt reply, but I should have been much clearer in my question. For the church, I plan to donate my time without charge. There are many members who have asked me to smoke some things they have in their freezer and do not know how or the equipment to smoke with. It is with that
in mind that I am somewhat perplexed at arriving at how to price something
just doing the prep and fuel usage. I can figure fuel and estimate time but arriving at a price per lb is what I am wanting to get a handle on. IE, doing a few chickens at a time runs the same of fuel as if I loaded my rig to capacity of 8. And it is not a church function, only private individuals. I have never charged per se but there is such an absence of anyone doing custom smoking in this area. I am not licensed to sell but I don't need one to do their product as a service. I am retired so have the time but I might consider taking this service to some convenience stores and put out some flyers.
Hope this helps and sorry about not being as clear on the original post.
Jack~


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 2, 2009)

Jack,
I have only ever done this once and it was for a friend of a friend who did not have the equipment to do it himself ( like you said ) 

How I figured my price may not be what you are looking for and it was pretty simplistic. 

I figured out what I make per day at my "regular" job ( before Taxes ) 
and then I figured,  if I could get half of that on a day off AND uncle sam doesn't get his hands on any then I would be OK with that. And that was with them supplying all the meat. All I did was the spices / rubs and the cooking.

Hope this helps


----------



## alx (Apr 2, 2009)

TnTxajun this subject can be very subjective-but when i cook whole hog and butts,brisket for large groups if i can average 3-4 times cost-cost being all expenses and supplies -i use the three-four times as a pretty good profit margin with help from my team of two others.We spice up our catering with steamed blue crabs,fresh corn- but if people are supplying meat etc i feel using retail price and 3-4 times cost is reasonable and you will make money .We buy cheap with license in bulk and charge raw meat price of supermarket to get pre-cooked dollar figure.I can do good charging 10-13 pound on cooked hog,12 dollars pound on butt-with sides etc.I live in a market that will bear 15 bucks a pound on pulled pork,brisket etc.-and we charge it.


----------



## tn_bbq (Apr 10, 2009)

Two ways to look at this.  Both ways should include a way to make some profit.
1. Treat it like a money making experience and charge them the going rate 
2. Use it as an opportunity to market your business (give them a pretty good discount)

For a church, I'd probably figure out my costs and then add a little extra for my labor costs. I'd really be looking to use this as a marketing opportunity for future business.  Pass out business cards, price lists and market your business real hard. Lots of demand for properly cooked BBQ.

You can call local BBQ restaurants (and other caterers) and ask what they charge. That'll give you some idea about what the going rate is. I've seen local restaurants charge $8 - $10 per pound for cooked meat (catering, serving, is a different issue...seems most of the caterers charge $10 - $20 per person)

http://www.sonnysbbq.com/images/stor.../C_Jackson.pdf

http://www.smokinpetesbbq.com/menu/catering/

http://www.tomsbbq.com/CateringMenu.htm

http://www.restaurantguideatlanta.co...ewsbbqmenu.htm

http://www.theboneyardbbq.com/catering_menu.htm


----------

